# Hilfe: Wo im Forum werde ich eine Copyright-Frage los?



## Dagmar Ehnes (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte in eine Website, die ich zur Zeit erstelle, einige Pinups aus den 50ern einbauen, hab dazu aber ein Copyright-Problem.
In welcher Rubrik kann ich so eine Frage posten?
Danke für jeden Tipp!
Dagmar


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. Mai 2005)

Da ich keinen Direkt passenden Forumsplatz gefunden habe, habe ich mal in die Creative Loung verschoben.

Wenn du kein Genehmigung für die Verwendung der Bilder hast, solltest du dir diese defenitiv erst einholen oder die Bilder nicht veröffentlichen.


----------



## Ellie (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo Dagmar,

google mal zum Thema Urheberrecht, dort findest Du reichlich Gesetzestexte, z.B. hier: 

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/urhg/inhalt.html

Grundsätzlich darfst Du nur eigene Werke veröffentlichen, Copyright ist ein Thema für sich und zumindest würde ich um Erlaubnis fragen und diese dann auch aufbewahren!

LG,
Ellie


----------

